# It's done!!!



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Here is the latest. My first applique quilt. It was a kit. I am very pleased with it. It's not perfect, but hand made stuff usually isn't.  It will fit a king size bed.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

That's absolutely lovely! That's one type of quilting that I haven't done. I know you must have put in many hours and it shows.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Wowzers! Beeeeee-u-tiful!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just beautiful! I'm so impressed that it's all by hand.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Very beautiful work, you should be proud!


----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow !!! Way to go, that is beautiful !!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How beautiful! You hand quilted all that? Wow!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, I'm impressed. It is so pretty.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It looks beautiful to me!!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Oooh my, that is beautiful! I knew it would be after seeing your other. I make all kinds of quilts, but the "traditionals" always are special to me. I do everything my machine (except finish the binding, I do that by hand) - but I want to tell you I'm going to put something together in the next couple weeks and get it in one of my frames and give hand quilting another go - you have inspired me (it will be much, much, MUCH smaller than yours!) I did start hand quilting one many years ago, but it was so slow moving I ended up just putting it away and didn't stick with it. And of course, I wasn't good at it quickly so didn't give myself a chance (it was my first shot, after all...my goodness, patience is a virtue! LOL).

Again, very, very nice work. I hope you do more and please do share with us.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I sometimes hesitate to post such things as I don't like to brag on myself. Handquilting is a fading art & I am so glad my mom has taught me. I can't sit & just watch tv at night. I have to do something. I have done mine on a big hoop. I'd like to get a frame, but I do not have room for one right now.
I am trying to finish a counted cross stitch before I start another quilt. I have one ready to quilt. I'll do it over the winter.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats breathtaking. You do really beautiful work. If I could buy something like that I would treasure it forever. When I get done with some things Im working on, I really think I would like to learn how to do this. So please keep sharing your work!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wendy, that is really beautiful. How many hours would you estimate the hand quilting took? You must have a lot of patience.


----------



## redrose47334 (May 12, 2002)

.........awesome job!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> How many hours would you estimate the hand quilting took?


I usually worked on it everyday for at least an hour. I quilt in the evening while watching tv. Lots of times it would be 3-4 hours over the day or in the evening. I quilt while laundry is going or cookies or baking. Any time that I can sneak in, even if it's 10 minutes. I am guilty of quilting when I really should be doing something else!  The quilting took me about 4 months or a little longer. So, probably 200 hours or more of quilting time. I'll try to keep track when I quilt the next one. Hope to start it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Wendy you do beautiful work. True heirlooms.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! 200 hours--that is true dedication!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You did a GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Wendy, I love handquilting too and when my hoop broke I bought a small floor frame. I got mine at Hobby Lobby and it was like $40 with a 40% off coupon. Its not so big that its in the way and I can take the hoop off the frame and still use it in my lap if I want. I can't just sit and watch tv either......I need to be doing something. Mine is like this....I did go and add some bars int he midle to brace it as no matter how much I tightened it it still swayed side to side.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have thought of getting one like that. Might have to cheack them out again.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

it does really good now that I put cross braces on it. I can't take it apart but its sturdy.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful work. Have you heard about Aunt Betty? it is a device that you use for hand quilting. I want to learn to hand quilt and this thing is amazing. Here is her web site.

http://jeansimpressions.com/

Take a peak at the video.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That's quite an under taking for a first time! Lovely!


----------

